# Some Photos



## computernut (Oct 29, 2010)

Surefire A2 w/ Amber LEDs (Onion Ring)






Surefire A2 w/ Yellow/Green LEDs





Surefire L1





Surefire E2E-BK w/ E2DL tailcap





Surefire M4





Nitecore D10 & Cybertool 125 & Sanyo Pro 700


----------

